# NT's and Enneagram:Wings in ENTP



## DrJakeyll (Nov 11, 2012)

Stick with my wrong-forumed, badly written post:

So I just recently got really into Enneagram and socionics, but I've known the basics for a while.

I'm an ENTP. I tested twice, and I got 8w7 and 7w8. While I get that all types have pros and cons, and I DEFINITELY identify with both 7 and 8, the descriptions of an 8 just seem like the bad, agressively domineering side of me. The side that gets me in trouble most often. However, the whole "confidence" part of the 8 makes me think I am 8 dominant. Frankly if I had to sum up my personality in a word, it would be confidence. My friends often tell me that they were intimidate and even scared by me at first. And while I'm only 14 and weigh 110 Ibs, I will just plough through the huge crowds at m school. 

However, I also identify with the 7. My mom often tells me that she envies my un crushable spirit, and my 2 best friends have told me that I am somehow academically professional and enthrallingly fun-loving. (Ok WOW, I sound like such a tool right now. I AM SO GREAT :/ ) But most of the 7's descriptions say that they love to plan. I HATE PLANNING, and am the biggest P in the world.

I am VERY assertive, and admittedly have a bloated ego, although most of it is internal.

"7 wing can be indicative of intellectual propensity, higher extraversion (cheerfulness, assertiveness and activity level) and lower impulse control (free floating anger, spontaneity and general lack of inhibition). I would expect 7 wingers to be more E, N as well as less conscientious (while still being "J" maybe - more on that if you want) and more emotionally unstable as described in the big five." Found this on Typology. I am definitely an intellectual, and "impulse control" is not even in a dictionary on my planet.

As an ENTP, I am pretty much always seeking intellectual stimulation. I read PoliSci books, am learning Arabic in my free time (I am SO cool :/ ), etc. 

I am also SX/SO, so that plays into the whole stimulant-seeking.

On SimilarMinds: "7w8	acquiring power	energetic and fun	control / intimidation
8w7	acquiring power	control / intimidation	energetic and fun"

This is what confused me. Obviously it seems more romantic to be a 7w8, as the opposite sounds like some power-monger/puppet master. So, even though I am aware of how hypocritical this decision sounds given my last sentence, I think I am more 7w8. At school, I am known for being overly energetic, even in the early hours. 

I've read that 8's like to control people. One of my biggest fears and motivartional phobias is being controlled. I hate being powerless. However, I only "control" people when ABSOLUTELY neccesary, like if someone isn't doing their part in a group project. 

Wow, ok this wa really scattered and unorganized. Sorry. Also, sorry that this was basically a giant self high five. 

Basically, any idea, just from this terrible description, of what I might be? Also, have other ENTP's/NT's experienced this problem, specifically? Or anything like this, involving rare mistyping?


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

DrJakeyll said:


> But most of the 7's descriptions say that they love to plan. I HATE PLANNING, and am the biggest P in the world.


On the fly. ON. THE. FLY. Seven planning is a much more sporadic, born from improv alone, and a much more fast-paced process than the traditional mode of planning, which you would think would eventually show up after so much half-baking.

Well, it does. 

But not so much that the seven can't kick a little dirt over it and make it look good as new dirt.




> I am VERY assertive, and admittedly have a bloated ego, although most of it is internal.
> 
> "7 wing can be indicative of intellectual propensity, higher extraversion (cheerfulness, assertiveness and activity level) and lower impulse control (free floating anger, spontaneity and general lack of inhibition). I would expect 7 wingers to be more E, N as well as less conscientious (while still being "J" maybe - more on that if you want) and more emotionally unstable as described in the big five." Found this on Typology. I am definitely an intellectual, and "impulse control" is not even in a dictionary on my planet.
> 
> ...


Have you read the type descriptions of type 7 and type 8? Timeless did a pretty top-notch of a job with them and they cleared away any doubt surrounding my own typing at the time. A big part of it all is identifying your fear and your drives, thenit's all one big happy circlejerk from there!

Make sure you bring your goggles, and plenty of lotion. Nobody likes a mooch.


----------



## Bekah (Jul 10, 2013)

So remember a couple of things:

Typing is inexact. You can type different ways depending upon different things. For instance, my brother is a huge introvert. However, he is so driven to succeed that he feigns extroversion very, very well because he views it as important to his line of work. So when taking quizzes his answers can be skewed if he is at work and in a certain mentality as opposed to his preferred private life. Enneagrams have trifixes so even there you get multiple types.

Along with that, terms can be very misleading. If you're only 14, you may have yet to understand exactly how you interact with people. For example, I know that I "control" people but it is usually extremely subtle. As in I have a natural feel for what people want and need and I manipulate situations to make that happen. For instance, I play trivia regularly with a group of friends. I write our answers so that I control what goes on the paper (not so subtle). When an answer is somewhat unknown, I can generally pick out the person who has a solid guess (though they haven't said anything) and call them out to see what they think (more subtle). Other times, knowing preferences I'll turn down restaurant suggestions knowing that my more submissive friend wouldn't enjoy that choice. In these ways, I "control" people. I have effectively manipulated situation to my own desired ends. It doesn't mean I had bad motives or was being selfish. Often times, I use it to level the playing field for people that I know won't state their preference or give an answer even though it's likely correct. At 14, I never would have said I "controlled" people but I totally did. I just thought that I was a leader and people wanted to follow me. They did but I had some influence on how they came to decide to follow me. Don't worry so much about the perception of the 7 or 8. It's like having a superpower. You choose what to do with it but people may see its very existence as threatening.


----------

